# Lighting for 90G Planted Tank



## kalalu (Jun 25, 2010)

Good Morning,

The 4x65W Coralife fixture on my 90G Planted Tank has recently reached its end of life and I would like to purchase a new LED light fixture if prices are reasonable. Can someone recommend a fixture and are there LFS that sells them? Or should I buy them online?

Thanks.


----------

